# 2 channel mixdown



## bobavanzi (Oct 26, 2013)

Any opinions on the audio quality of a blu-ray's one the fly 2 channel mixdown. When the extra channel info is folded into 2 channels are some elements in the other channels out of phase, for instance?


----------



## Luidsprekertje (Dec 2, 2008)

When only the main audio stream is recorded on the fly. The other audio streams will not interfere.
There can't be channels out of phase.
friendly regards,

Walter


----------

